# ανεμομαζώματα διαβολοσκορπίσματα = easy come, easy go



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Παίζει και με άλλες εκδοχές η παροιμία αυτή, π.χ. εδώ βλέπω «διαβολομαζώματα ανεμοσκορπίσματα». Και άλλα. Αλλά το πιο αστείο εδώ: «ανεμοσκορπίσματα, διαολομαζώματα».

Το σωστό είναι *ανεμομαζώματα διαβολοσκορπίσματα* και στο συνηθισμένο μετάφρασμα *Easy come, easy go*, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και το ακριβέστερο αλλά λιγότερο συνηθισμένο *Ill-gotten gains do not last (long)*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, γιατί το κακόμοιρο το αποπάνω μήνυμα είχε μαραζώσει στη μοναξιά του, λες κι ήταν μηχανικό ανέβασμα: Θα γράφατε *διαβολομαζώματα* για τα _ill-gotten gains_; Να την υιοθετήσουμε τη λέξη που είναι τόσο ωραία; (Άστε που εμένα και η παροιμία μού κάθεται καλύτερα «Διαβολομαζώματα ανεμοσκορπίσματα».)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το πιο αστείο εδώ: «ανεμοσκορπίσματα, διαολομαζώματα».


Εδώ λέω να τοποθετηθώ με γιουτιουμπάκι:


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2010)

Γιατί δεν είμαι ποτέ στο σωστό μέρος τη σωστή ώρα...


----------

